# Need to Know Classical Tips!!



## miklomichael (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't own one classical CD or mp3. In fact, I hardly know of many classical muscians except for the most famous of them.

Don't get upset, help me. Over the years I have listened primarily to Jazz and Hip-hop music. Those two I know well.

...but, I want to start listening to classical music. When I hear classical during movies or certain scenes...I love it. But I don't know what it is.

The kind of music I am looking for: softer, european feeling, at times when I think of italian or austrian or old german music I think I'd like that - though yes, I don't know what that is....

What I don't like: loud violins, big drums, etc. Pretty much I don't like classical that sounds so heavy and hard. The kind that seems the musicians are about to break a sweat and the conductor is definitely dripping.

Sure, I may be going about this all wrong, but can you help me? 

If you can give me some names of artists or musicians that I can buy their CDs or mp3s that would be very helpful....!

Look forward to your reply.

Mike


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

I think compilation CDs are a good way to begin - that way you can hear a few composers at once, and see who you prefer, then seek out more by them. Just have a look at your local music store and see what you like. Also wikipedia is helpful, not only for the history (etc.) of Classical music, but also to help you find the best and most well-known works by your favourite composers. I think the most important thing is to find music that you really love and enjoy, and then this will provide the inspiration to hear and learn more.

I'll leave it up to the experts for specific recommendations, since I'm pretty much a beginner myself!


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*miklomichael*

If you like the sound of old German, Austrian, Italian music which is not too loud, you could be describing a range of completely different things. * First*, it could be Baroque music typified by Bach, Handel, Vivaldi. *Second*, it could be chamber music of Haydn or Mozart. *Third* it could be chamber music from a later period, including Schubert and Beethoven. All these sound very different to each other.

If you are new to classical music, in order to cover the above I'd recommend:

1. a compliation CD of the "best of Bach", and Vivaldi's "Four Seasons"
2. a compilation CD of Haydn chamber music
3. a "best of" Mozart lighter orchestral works, including "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik".
4. a CD of the well-known Beethoven piano sonatas like Moonlight, Appasionata, Pathetique, Waldstein. 
5. a CD of Schubert chamber works like Trout Quintet, Death & the Maiden, C Major Quintet.

This lot should enable you to decide what you like best. You then take it further from there. I bet in the end you'll like all of this so it shouldn't matter where exactly you start.

There's two shopping days before Xmas.

Topaz


----------



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

First off, you can download Vivladi's Four Seasons from wikipedia for free:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivaldi

Second: you cannot possibly have even a trace of a clue as to what type of classical music is your favorite since you have not heard enough to make a conclusion. And it also takes time to get to know the composers works and decide which style you like best.

Classical music is broken down into Periods. Namesly: Baroque, Classical, Romantic, 20th century. So, let's say you like Vivladi, who is from the Baroque period, you might want to check out some other namesakes from the same era like Bach, Handel, Albinoni........... etc.

Third: I HATE compilation albums!!!

Good luck!


----------



## miklomichael (Dec 23, 2006)

Rachman, Topaz, and Phatic,

Thank you all for your suggestions and information.

I will start from here and report back when I have a better idea of what I am looking for. Hopefully you can give me more ideas then.

Thank you.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

What I don't like: loud violins, big drums, etc. Pretty much I don't like classical that sounds so heavy and hard. The kind that seems the musicians are about to break a sweat and the conductor is definitely dripping.

Begining with this in mind I might suggest:

Beethoven: Symphony no. 6/The Patoral
Piano Sonatas nos. 8, 14, 23 etc...
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet and Concert
Piano Concerto no. 20
Symphony nos. 40/41
J.S. Bach- Goldberg Variations
Brandenberg Concertos
Chopin: Nocturnes
Schubert: Impromptus
Elgar: Seranade in E Minor/Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Tallis and Fantasia on Greensleeves (recording by John Barbirolli/EMI)
Compilation: Barber's Adagio etc... : http://www.amazon.com/Barbers-Adagi...25TX/ref=pd_bxgy_m_text_b/002-7451500-4215206
Faure: Requiem
Vivaldi: Four Seasons


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

The names of composers that have particularly influenced film music: 
Wagner (although he definately does not sound like what you are looking for), Holst, Dvorak, Ravel & Rachmaninov

Overall you seem to be looking for movements in slow or moderate tempo (the mood of classical music varies greatly by its tempo). They most often have the names: Adagio, Largo, Andante, Affetuoso or Moderato

A few suggestions:
*Holst*: Venus' & 'Neptune' from The Planets
*Orff*: 'Cour d'amours' from Carmina Burana
*Stravinsky*: The Firebird
*Fauré*: Pavane
*Rachmaninov*: 2nd movement from 1st piano concerto 'Andante'
*Grieg*: Peer Grynt suite
*Bach*: Concerto for Oboe d'amore - Brandenburg concerto no. 2
*Tchaikovsky*: Romeo and Juliet - Symphony no. 4
*Prokofiev*: Symphony no. 1 & Peter and the Wolf
*Poulenc*: Oboe, Clarinet, Cello, Violin & Flute sonatas - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and piano - Sextet for Oboe, Clarinet, Flute, Horn, Bassoon and piano


----------

